# Total War Rome 2 - komme schon beim Prolog nicht weiter... und wie Stadt erobern?



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2015)

Ich hab mir neulich Rome 2 bei Steam gekauft, das gab es neulich als Wochenend-Angebot. Ich hab bereits andere Total War-Teile gespielt, zB Shogun 2 über 200 Spielstunden, aber Rome 2 hat dann doch einiges an Neuheiten, so dass ich nach erfolglosem Spielen einer freien Kampagne dann doch mal den Prolog startete - doch schon da scheitere ich...   dabei sollte doch der Prolog als eine Art Tutorial eigentlich besonders einfach sein, oder nicht? 

Das Problem ist das Erobern der Stadt Salernum: ich hab es schon 5 mal probiert, und immer ist es zwar sehr knapp, aber am Ende hat der Feind immer noch seine Adels/Elite-Truppe, und das gibt mir dann den Rest, weil meine Resteinheiten trotz Überzahl solange aufgerieben werden, bis keiner mehr über ist...  auf einen toten Adligen kommen 3 meiner Männer...   gibt es da irgendeinen Tipp?  

Und wie erobert man überhaupt Städte? Kann man nicht mehr, wie bei Shogun 2, die Haupt-Fahne erobern und muss diese dann "nur" 1Min halten? ^^  Denn die hatte ich schon erobert, aber die Schlacht ging munter weiter, und nach einigen Minuten waren meine Einheiten dann futsch...  Gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit außer den Gegner komplett zu vernichten?


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Februar 2015)

Du hast echt schon im Prolog Probleme? ...mein Gott, bist Du schlecht.  

Grundsätzlich hast Du bei Rome 2 die gleichen Gameplay-Mechanismen, die auch bei allen anderen Teilen vorkommen. Neben den individuellen Stärken einer Einheit, der Rüstung, spielen auch Moral und Erschöpfung eine große Rolle.

Die italischen Adelskämpfer sind z. B. eine Eliteeinheit, die sehr hohe Werte hat. Mit schwachen Einheiten wischt die quasi den Boden auf. Also solltest Du Dich auf schwächere Gegner zuerst konzentrieren - wenn die flüchten, wirkt sich das ebenfalls negatvi auf die Moral der Adelskämpfer aus. Wenn Du diese dann irgendwann tatsächlich in den Kampf verwickelst, lass' Deine Triarii gegen sie frontal antreten - die können am längsten gegenhalten. Um sie zu besiegen, solltest Du ihnen mit anderen Einheiten in die Flanken bzw. ins Kreuz fallen - das gibt einen massiven Malus für den Gegner. Fernkampfunterstützung zerbröselt ebenfalls die Moral.

Also: Eliteeinheiten immer mit ähnlich starker Einheit binden, dann mit leichten Einheiten (oder Kavallerieansturm, aber die hast Du im Prolog afaik nicht) flankieren. -> Gewonnen.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Februar 2015)

Man wächst mit den Aufgaben.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2015)

Ich hab das ja versucht: erst die anderen Einheiten versucht zu erledigen und die Adeligen erst eher am Schluss. Aber die Einheiten, die am Ende noch über bleiben, reichen dann nicht mehr aus... selbst wenn ich mit denen sogar extra ausruhe, damit die wieder frisch sind... 


und was ist denn mit der Eroberung: kann man also Städte nicht mehr im Schlachtmodus erobern, ohne alle Gegner besieht zu haben?


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab das ja versucht: erst die anderen Einheiten versucht zu erledigen und die Adeligen erst eher am Schluss. Aber die Einheiten, die am Ende noch über bleiben, reichen dann nicht mehr aus... selbst wenn ich mit denen sogar extra ausruhe, damit die wieder frisch sind...



Du solltest eigentlich vorher gar nicht soviele Einheiten verlieren. Ist ewig her, dass ich den Prolog gespielt habe - eigentlich habe ich den echt als supereinfach in Erinnerung...




> und was ist denn mit der Eroberung: kann man also Städte nicht mehr im Schlachtmodus erobern, ohne alle Gegner besieht zu haben?



Ich verstehe die Frage nicht? Im Gegensatz zu früher KANN man Städte erobern, ohne alle Gegner zu besiegen - indem man die Mehrheit der Siegpunkte einnimmt. Kleine Siedlungen haben nur einen, große drei Stück. Wenn Du zwei davon eroberst und über eine bestimmte Zeit hältst, gewinnst Du.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Du solltest eigentlich vorher gar nicht soviele Einheiten verlieren. Ist ewig her, dass ich den Prolog gespielt habe - eigentlich habe ich den echt als supereinfach in Erinnerung...


 vielleicht hatte ich vorher zu viele Einheiten verloren, also schon vor dem Angriff auf die Stadt? Es ist halt so gewesen, dass ich da u.a. einige Fernkampfeinheiten hatte, und denen geht dann nach der halben Schlacht schon die Munition aus, und im Nahkampf sind die natürlich auch schnell platt.






> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht? Im Gegensatz zu früher KANN man Städte erobern, ohne alle Gegner zu besiegen - indem man die Mehrheit der Siegpunkte einnimmt. Kleine Siedlungen haben nur einen, große drei Stück. Wenn Du zwei davon eroberst und über eine bestimmte Zeit hältst, gewinnst Du.


  also, ich hab auch bei der normalen Kampagne schon ein paar Städte/Siedlungen erobert, aber immer nur durch Vernichten/vertreiben der Gegner - je nach Stadt waren dort dann 1-2 Fahnen im Stadtgebiet, die ich erobert und in meine Farbe umgewandelt habe - aber es passierte nichts, ich MUSSTE weiterkämpfen... ^^  

Und wieso "im Gegensatz zu früher" ? Bei Shogun 2 kann man ja eben die Hauptfahne (bei den Verteidigungstürmen sind ja auch Fahnen) erobern und hat nach 1Min halten der Fahne dann die Stadt/Festung erobert.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> vielleicht hatte ich vorher zu viele Einheiten verloren, also schon vor dem Angriff auf die Stadt? Es ist halt so gewesen, dass ich da u.a. einige Fernkampfeinheiten hatte, und denen geht dann nach der halben Schlacht schon die Munition aus, und im Nahkampf sind die natürlich auch schnell platt.



Du kannst Dir ja evtl. etwas Munition aufsparen (free fire ausstellen).





> also, ich hab auch bei der normalen Kampagne schon ein paar Städte/Siedlungen erobert, aber immer nur durch Vernichten/vertreiben der Gegner - je nach Stadt waren dort dann 1-2 Fahnen im Stadtgebiet, die ich erobert und in meine Farbe umgewandelt habe - aber es passierte nichts, ich MUSSTE weiterkämpfen... ^^



Wenn die Mehrheit der "Lorbeerkränze" gelb/gold ist, beginnt im oberen Drittel der Bildschirmanzeige ein Countdown runter zu zählen. Bei Null hast Du gewonnen. 

Und wieso "im Gegensatz zu früher" ? Bei Shogun 2 kann man ja eben die Hauptfahne (bei den Verteidigungstürmen sind ja auch Fahnen) erobern und hat nach 1Min halten der Fahne dann die Stadt/Festung erobert.[/QUOTE]

War das so? Habe ich schon gar keine Erinnerung mehr dran.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Februar 2015)

Ich hab grad mal Prolog III gestartet, also der Angriff auf Salernum. Ich habe da GAR keine Triarii-Einheit, nur 6 Hastati, die aber jeweils nur noch ca. 50% der Männer über haben, eine "schwere Schwertkämpfer"-Einheit, meinen General und 4 Equites mit 40 von 60 Mann. Als Fernkämpfer 2 Steinschleuderer.

Und vor Schlachtbeginn steht dort auch als Kräfteverhältnis, dass meine Chancen nur ca 30:70 stehen. Ist das normal, dass man an sich "keine gute Chance" hat? ^^ 


Das mit den Siegpunkten muss ich mal beobachten.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab grad mal Prolog III gestartet, also der Angriff auf Salernum. Ich habe da GAR keine Triarii-Einheit, nur 6 Hastati, die aber jeweils nur noch ca. 50% der Männer über haben, eine "schwere Schwertkämpfer"-Einheit, meinen General und 4 Equites mit 40 von 60 Mann. Als Fernkämpfer 2 Steinschleuderer.



Ahh, die Mission war es...Du hast aber doch ne Menge Truppen, die sind deutlich besser als das "Zeuch", was die Samniten aufbringen. Wichtig ist, dass Du sehr dynamisch vorgehst und die Truppen nutzt, um den Gegner einzukesseln. Umzingelte Truppen erleiden massive Moraleinbrüche. Außerdem solltest Du die Schleuderer nutzen, um zu plänkeln, einzelne Truppen wegzulocken und dann mit Kav schnell niederreiten.



> Und vor Schlachtbeginn steht dort auch als Kräfteverhältnis, dass meine Chancen nur ca 30:70 stehen. Ist das normal, dass man an sich "keine gute Chance" hat? ^^



Das ist vermutlich Absicht, um zu verdeutlichen, dass Du manuell auch bei schlechten Siegchancen sehr viel mehr herausholen kannst als bei Autosolve. Btw., "Protipp": Phalangen mit Piken sind, richtig eingesetzt, absolut overpowered. Wenn Du die bei einer Stadtverteidigung richtig aufstellst, kannst Du an einem guten "Chokepoint" mit einer einzigen Einheit problemlos einen gegnerischen Fullstack vernichten - funktioniert bis auf "Schwer", inklusive.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2015)

Okay, ich hab die Schlacht nun endlich mal gewonnen, aber das war echt nicht leicht. Ich musste meine Einheiten immer wieder in den Straßen verstecken und versuchen, den Gegner anzulocken. Denn der hatte alle seine Einheiten am Siegpunkt - wenn ich den DORT angreife, hab ich gleich eine Riesenschlacht mit Knäulen von Soldaten, und die Fernkämpfer des Feindes haben freie Hand, weil sie geschützt in der Mitte stehen. 

Am Ende hatte ich nun dann aber 6-7 Einheiten über, auch wenn die Hälfte von denen auf 10-20% dezimiert worden war. Aber ohne bewusstes Einsetzen von Generalfähigkeiten und immer wieder verstecken+ausruhen hätte ich wieder keine Chance gehabt. Auch "doof": wenn man Fernkämpfer angelockt hatte und die dann verfolgte, rennen die wiederum weg. Das geht dann 10 Min immer hin und her, bis der Feind endlich mal nen kleinen Fehler macht und ich auch mit einer zweiten Einheit den Weg gerade so absperren konnte


----------



## MichaelG (23. Februar 2015)

Tja der Sinn ist dann, den Fluchtweg mit einem 2. Trupp abzuschneiden, so daß er bei Rückzug ins Messer läuft. D.h. sofern es die Topographie, Truppenverteilung (auch vom Feind) und Truppenstärke erlaubt.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Am Ende hatte ich nun dann aber 6-7 Einheiten über, auch wenn die Hälfte von denen auf 10-20% dezimiert worden war. Aber ohne bewusstes Einsetzen von Generalfähigkeiten und immer wieder verstecken+ausruhen hätte ich wieder keine Chance gehabt. Auch "doof": wenn man Fernkämpfer angelockt hatte und die dann verfolgte, rennen die wiederum weg. Das geht dann 10 Min immer hin und her, bis der Feind endlich mal nen kleinen Fehler macht und ich auch mit einer zweiten Einheit den Weg gerade so absperren konnte



Fernkämpfer, auch berittene, befinden sich standardmäßig im "Plänkelmodus". Das bedeutet, dass sie automatisch vor einem Gegner "fliehen", wenn dieser ihnen zu nahe kommt. Wenn sie außer Reichweite sind, greifen sie automatisch wieder an. Als Gegenmaßnahme solltest Du Kavallerie verwenden - plänkelnde Fußtruppen sind niemals so schnell wie Pferde.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2015)

@Michael: leicht gesagt...   wie soll ich denn den Fluchtweg abschneiden, wenn die alle auf einem Knubbel hängen? Wenn ich eine Einheit von der Haupttruppe weglocke, entsteht ja gar nicht genug Platz, um im Rücken der fortgelockten Truppe jemanden zu platzieren, ohne das der wiederum vom Hauptpulk dann entdeckt und auseinandergenommen wird...  und scheuche ich wiederum zu viele auf, hab ich direkt ne fette Schlacht an der Backe bei Unterzahl     und den ganzen Pulk umzingeln ging auch nicht, da entsteht dann eine große Schlacht, in deren Verlauf meine Truppen aufgerieben werden.

@Spassbremse:  dass die fliehen weiß ich, das hab ich ja auch selber gemerkt   der Punkt ist, dass es extrem mühsam ist, diese Fernkamptruppen zu besiegen, vor allem ohne die Hauptarmee des Feindes mit in den Kampf zu verwickeln.  Und das mit den Reitern: glaubst du, das hätte ich nicht versucht? Einigen Truppen konnte ich mit meinen Reitern auch gut zusetzen, aber meine Reiter waren dann auch fast alle tot, während der Feind immer noch 7-8 Truppen hatte u.a. mit den Adligen.

Also, nicht dass dieser Prolog jetzt _extrem _schwer gewesen ist - aber an sich hätte ich da als Tutorial, wo man als überlegene Römer und als reinen Einstieg mehr oder weniger nur den Dreck von der Straße kehren soll, etwas erwartet, was man als Shogun2-Veteran quasi locker nebenbei bewältigen kann, ohne dass man all zu sehr auf die Details von wegen "welche Truppenart setze ich wann und wo genau ein, und welche auf keinen Fall?" usw.  achten muss - wenn ich mir jetzt einen vorstelle, der noch nie Total Wars gespielt hat und dann SO was als Einstieg präsentiert bekommt, dann ist das schon ziemlich heftig... ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Spassbremse:  dass die fliehen weiß ich, das hab ich ja auch selber gemerkt   der Punkt ist, dass es extrem mühsam ist, diese Fernkamptruppen zu besiegen, vor allem ohne die Hauptarmee des Feindes mit in den Kampf zu verwickeln.  Und das mit den Reitern: glaubst du, das hätte ich nicht versucht? Einigen Truppen konnte ich mit meinen Reitern auch gut zusetzen, aber meine Reiter waren dann auch fast alle tot, während der Feind immer noch 7-8 Truppen hatte u.a. mit den Adligen.



Kavallerie erfordert bei allen TW-Teilen (zumindest bei höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden)  Micromanagement. Die Kavallerie ist dann am effizientesten, wenn Du sie anstürmen lässt und nach wenigen Sekunden sofort wieder zurückziehst - nur so hast Du den Schockbonus. Gegen leichte Fernkämpfer kannst Du sie aber normalerweise gefahrlos kämpfen lassen, allerdings neigt die K.I. dazu, Infanterie, vorzugsweise Speertruppen, gegen Deine kämpfende Kav zu schicken. Sollte man also genau im Auge behalten. Das lässt sich übrigens als Strategie verwenden:

Wenn der Gegner seine Truppen gegen Deine Hauptkampflinie anstürmen lässt und seine Fernkämpfer Dich aus der zweiten Reihe attackieren, kannst Du durch eine geschickte Kavallerieattacke auf die FK ihn dazu bringen, Teile seiner Infanterie abzuziehen und Jagd auf Deine Kav zu machen. In dem Moment, wo der Gegner sich aber von Deiner Linie "wegdreht", erhält er umgehend einen massiven Malus -> Deine Truppen schlagen ihm quasi jetzt ins Kreuz. Bei gutem Timing kannst Du so innerhalb von Sekunden eine gegnerische Linie zum Zusammenbruch führen. Gerade hier bieten sich übrigens auch die Spezialfähigkeiten des Generals an.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Kavallerie erfordert bei allen TW-Teilen (zumindest bei höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden)  Micromanagement. Die Kavallerie ist dann am effizientesten, wenn Du sie anstürmen lässt und nach wenigen Sekunden sofort wieder zurückziehst - nur so hast Du den Schockbonus.



Das ist schon klar, ich hab meine Reiter ja auch immer wieder abgezogen - aber nach 6-7 Kämpfen bleiben dann halt nur noch 10 von 40 Reitern über     Nur: man erwartet doch (zumindest ich) als Tutorial eher Missionen, in denen du auch einfach nur alle Mann "blind" Richtung Feind schicken könntest und trotzdem gewinnst, und wer sich die Mühe macht, alles "richtig" zu machen, der gewinnt dann eben sogar mit einer überragenden Quote an Überlebenden     Die Feinheiten der Kämpfe aber sollte man an sich als "Anfänger" dann im Laufe einer Kampagne herausfinden - oder auf besondere "Anweisung" im Totorial wie zB "greife nun mit Reitern von der linken Flanke die Bogenschützen an - seht, wie die Bogenschützen in Panik geraten!" oder so    Daher finde ich es schon recht heftig, wenn man "schon" in der Lernphase alle Kleinigkeiten beachten muss und ansonsten sogar scheitert... ^^   Bei Shogun 2 hatte ich ähnliche Schlachten um Längen leichter gewonnen,


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist schon klar, ich hab meine Reiter ja auch immer wieder abgezogen - aber nach 6-7 Kämpfen bleiben dann halt nur noch 10 von 40 Reitern über     Nur: man erwartet doch (zumindest ich) als Tutorial eher Missionen, in denen du auch einfach nur alle Mann "blind" Richtung Feind schicken könntest und trotzdem gewinnst, und wer sich die Mühe macht, alles "richtig" zu machen, der gewinnt dann eben sogar mit einer überragenden Quote an Überlebenden     Die Feinheiten der Kämpfe aber sollte man an sich als "Anfänger" dann im Laufe einer Kampagne herausfinden - oder auf besondere "Anweisung" im Totorial wie zB "greife nun mit Reitern von der linken Flanke die Bogenschützen an - seht, wie die Bogenschützen in Panik geraten!" oder so    Daher finde ich es schon recht heftig, wenn man "schon" in der Lernphase alle Kleinigkeiten beachten muss und ansonsten sogar scheitert... ^^   Bei Shogun 2 hatte ich ähnliche Schlachten um Längen leichter gewonnen,



Verstehe ich auch nicht, dass das bei Dir anscheinend so hart ist. Haben die am Ende den Prolog "schwer" gepatcht? 
Ich hatte das auch eher als Kindergeburtstag in Erinnerung - ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass die Samniten recht schnell Hasenfüße bekamen.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Februar 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Verstehe ich auch nicht, dass das bei Dir anscheinend so hart ist. Haben die am Ende den Prolog "schwer" gepatcht?
> Ich hatte das auch eher als Kindergeburtstag in Erinnerung - ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass die Samniten recht schnell Hasenfüße bekamen.


also, bei mir nicht. Wenn ich mal EINEN Trupp per Reiter angriff, haben die zwar nach 20 Sekunden ca. schon die Flucht ergriffen. Aber da der Gegner in der Schlacht bestimmt ca. 15 Einheiten aufstellt und davon auch recht viele mit Fernangriffoption, sind pro Angriff auch immer von mir einige draufgegangen, zudem musste ich ja auch mit einer "geschlauchten" Armee antreten (man schlägt ja zuerst einen Angriff am Vesuv nieder und soll dann quasi SOFORT die Stadt angreifen - 30% meiner Einheiten hatten schon zu Schlachtbeginn nur noch 50% der Männer... )


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2015)

So, wegen der Eroberung siehe mal das Bild hier im Anhang: da erober ich die Fahne, steh minutenlang rum, und nix passiert. Wo liegt der Fehler? Weitere Fahnen gibt es nicht. Oder kann man nur richtige Festungen auf diese Weise erobern, also mit Mauern und Toren? Denn in Shogun 2 hatte ja jede Mini-Siedlung wenigstens ein paar Holzzäune als "Mauer" und nannte sich "Festung"...    Wenn DAS der Grund ist: warum wird man darauf nicht hingewiesen? ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit kommt es btw. auch so vor, als seien die Feinde mit den gleichen Einheiten stärker als ich - ich hab 6 Speerplänkler und dahinter noch Steinwerfer als Reihe, und was passiert: der Feind kommt mit 4-5 Speerplänklern an, besiegt meine UND natürlich dann auch die Steinwerfer, weil er durchbrechen konnte...  das kann doch nicht nur an Moral-Boni oder so was liegen...?


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> So, wegen der Eroberung siehe mal das Bild hier im Anhang: da erober ich die Fahne, steh minutenlang rum, und nix passiert. Wo liegt der Fehler? Weitere Fahnen gibt es nicht. Oder kann man nur richtige Festungen auf diese Weise erobern, also mit Mauern und Toren? Denn in Shogun 2 hatte ja jede Mini-Siedlung wenigstens ein paar Holzzäune als "Mauer" und nannte sich "Festung"...    Wenn DAS der Grund ist: warum wird man darauf nicht hingewiesen? ^^



Da habe ich leider keine Antwort darauf. Ich weiß nur, dass das Victory-Point-System von CA auf Wunsch der Community bereits sehr früh überarbeitet wurde - man konnte anfangs sogar Feldschlachten auf diese Weise gewinnen. Warum es bei der kleinen Siedlung nicht funktioniert, k. A. 
Ich glaube, ich habe bei kleinen Siedlungen noch nie den Siegpunkt erobert - da die Gegner dort meistens um die Fahne herumstehen und sowieso "geplättet" werden mussten. Ich wundere mich, dass bei Dir die feindliche Verstärkung noch auf See rumdümpelt, normalerweise landen die doch recht schnell an?



> Mit kommt es btw. auch so vor, als seien die Feinde mit den gleichen Einheiten stärker als ich - ich hab 6 Speerplänkler und dahinter noch Steinwerfer als Reihe, und was passiert: der Feind kommt mit 4-5 Speerplänklern an, besiegt meine UND natürlich dann auch die Steinwerfer, weil er durchbrechen konnte...  das kann doch nicht nur an Moral-Boni oder so was liegen...?



Das hängt zunächst einmal vom Schwierigkeitsgrad ab. 
Das hier erklärt es sehr gut:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jXLXgDXRSds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ansonsten spielt natürlich die Erfahrung und Ausrüstung der jeweiligen Einheit eine Rolle, die Fähigkeiten des Generals, Boni/Mali durch Agentenaktionen, Armee-Boni...
Ein Beispiel: Dein General ist Level 2 und Du triffst auf einen Level 3 General, der über den "Soldaten-Bonus" (Krieger Stufe 2) verfügt: +10% Angriff.
Dann wurden die feindlichen Truppen in einer Siedlung ausgehoben, die bereits bei der Rekrutierung einmalige Boni verleihen (bestimmte Tempel und Trainingsgebäude)
Zusätzlich hat die feindliche Armee einen Streiter dabei, der ebenso diverse Boni verleiht.

In der Summe kommen so sehr viele kleine Boni zusammen, so dass scheinbar gleichwertige Truppen stärker sein können und auch in Unterzahl gewinnen -> nicht die Masse macht's, sondern die Qualität.

Im Umkehrschluss wirkt es Wunder, wenn Du mit Hilfe eines Spions die feindlichen Truppen zuerst vergiftest und dann auch noch mit einem Streiter demoralisierst - > so lassen sich auch auf höheren SGs klar unterlegene Gefechtssituationen drehen.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Februar 2015)

klingt genau nach meinem spiel - NICHT.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Februar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> klingt genau nach meinem spiel - NICHT.



Banause! 

Total War ist doch eh spaßiger Strategie Kindergeburtstag. Wer's komplex mag, greift zu Hearts of Iron. Oder Europa Universalis. Oder Crusader Kings.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Da habe ich leider keine Antwort darauf. Ich weiß nur, dass das Victory-Point-System von CA auf Wunsch der Community bereits sehr früh überarbeitet wurde - man konnte anfangs sogar Feldschlachten auf diese Weise gewinnen. Warum es bei der kleinen Siedlung nicht funktioniert, k. A.
> Ich glaube, ich habe bei kleinen Siedlungen noch nie den Siegpunkt erobert - da die Gegner dort meistens um die Fahne herumstehen und sowieso "geplättet" werden mussten. Ich wundere mich, dass bei Dir die feindliche Verstärkung noch auf See rumdümpelt, normalerweise landen die doch recht schnell an?


 Da sind noch andere Einheiten des Gegners, die wären weiter rechts im Bild auf einer Anhöhe und sind in Kämpfe mit anderen meiner Truppen verwickelt. Ich sehe aber auch nirgends eine Siegpunkt-Anzeige oder so was...


----------

